# How can I increase my CPU's performance?



## Ko2

Is there any programs or tips on how to increase my CPU's performance? Its not exactly slow but i'm just wondering if there is any way it can improve?


----------



## JMPC

To start you'd really need to post information about your PC (make/model) and all of the components. 

If you're just looking for general information: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html

or Google "Overclocking" and you'll find tons of info.


----------



## Tyree

What do you need to do that your CPU is hindering?


----------



## narmour

Tyree said:


> What do you need to do that your CPU is hindering?


Obviously nothing time pressing...


:4-dontkno


----------



## accessoriesguy

depends on the processor, but making sure it runs cool always lets the processor work most optimally!
AKA Water Cooling!

I am very picky about performance and do clean installs of the OS every year, just so any extra programs that I installed for single use, caches, etc. gets cleared up and I keep only what I need. This removes extra background processies and frees up some hard drive space, as well as brings the OS back to optimum. So i get a more responsive feel again.


----------



## Jay_JWLH

Well for starters, unless you have temperature headroom to spare, then you are going to need to look at some alternative cooling for the CPU. Whether it be a higher performance heatsink/fan, or a watercooling kit or even a watercooling setup, you need a way to combat the increase in temperature. Otherwise you risk causing long term harm to your hardware.

If your CPU is multiplier locked (which a lot are), then chances are it will be a whole lot more complicated because you will be dealing with things like the FSB frequency instead, which also deals with over-clocking other hardware simultaneously as well.
And... if you are running a OEM system, then chances are your BIOS isn't all that friendly to OC'ing. This is where telling us what your hardware specifications are, is so important. The PSU is also important as well, because without enough power to feed the CPU, it will just lead to further heat and potential damage.


----------

